

Introducing FastRender for Meteor: Something like Server Side Rendering - arunoda
http://meteorhacks.com/introducing-fast-render.html

======
alttab
New in meteor - server side rendering. Also called, what the world looked like
before thicker client libraries.

I feel like this is losing sight of the goal. And you wonder why its not on
their roadmap.

For me, I feel like if you are adding server-side rendering to a meteor app,
you are using meteor either incorrectly, or for the wrong use cases.

~~~
imslavko
If you look closer at FastRender: it only renders a part of _initial_ page on
the server. Thick client is sent with some prepared data and continues all
further operations as it was a regular Meteor app. I think it is a great thing
to improve the initial page load time until we have more serious server-side
rendering.

~~~
Tarang
Its not really server side rendering at all in the traditional sense, its only
used to provide an initial cache of data to serve an illusion of a faster
initial load and its far from a thin client as you said. Needless to say its
brilliant!

I've applied the changes to atmosphere.meteor.com and the changes are very
drastic (you'll have to allow the appcache to adjust if you've loaded it
before).

I think with this type of speed the drawbacks of using using meteor fall back
further.

If there was a way for templates not to be download to all at once in a
similar way I'd find it difficult to find a use for server side rendering.

~~~
imslavko
I didn't say it is SSR, but rather "renders a _part_ of initial page on the
server." I believe that it is acceptable for a chunk of data the client will
use to render page to called a part of it.

~~~
Tarang
Yes I agree with you, I was adding to what you said.

------
dsyko
As a developer using Meteor, this is really exciting! I can't wait to play
around with this and see it in action on our site.

